
Apple Weekly 2016/34 - thibaudgg
https://appleweekly.net/2016/34
======
Redoubts
> Intriguing Rumor: ‘Apple Could Use Custom x86 SoC Made by AMD’
    
    
      Most of the speculation about Apple taking control of its Mac CPU is about
      switching the instruction set to ARM. That’s possible, of course, but
      problematic in many ways. (You wouldn’t be able to use Boot Camp to boot into
      Windows, for example.) This is just an idle rumor from a year ago, but it’s
      intriguing to think about Apple designing their own SoCs for Mac with the help
      of AMD.
    

> That could explain why almost all Mac haven’t been updated for ages,
> intriguing indeed!

> Intel aims to challenge TSMC over Apple chip orders by 2018
    
    
      Intel’s recent pledge to expand its business making chips for others
      highlights its ambition to snatch chip orders for Apple’s popular iPhones from
      Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. as early as 2018, industry experts said.
    

> So Intel would build CPU for iOS and AMD x86 CPUs for the Mac?

This would be a... most interesting turn of events.

